# In the digital economy



## arberlis† (Jun 6, 2013)

"In the digital economy , we'll soon all be working for free - and I refuse"

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στον σημερινό Guardian που μας αφορά:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/05/digital-economy-work-for-free


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 6, 2013)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, πράγματι!
Εγώ διάβασα σήμερα μια πολύ αστεία κριτική για ένα βιβλίο στην ιταλική Αμαζόνα το οποίο έχει μεταφραστεί από τα αγγλικά στα ιταλικά με γκουγκλομεταφραστή! Η "κριτική" αφορά μόνο τη σύνοψη, η οποία είναι πραγματικά αστεία και ακατανόητη, και συνοδεύεται από καυστικά σχόλια, καθώς και από τις κριτικές του κοινού στην αμαζόνα, που όλες αναφέρουν ότι το βιβλίο δεν διαβάζεται και ότι είναι αποτέλεσμα αυτόματης μετάφρασης. Μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση ότι γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν θα το φανταζόμουν ποτέ ότι θα μπορούσε να κυκλοφορήσει βιβλίο με αυτόματη μετάφραση. Το μυστικό, μάλλον, είναι ότι κυκλοφορεί μόνο σε κιντλ έκδοση (η ιταλική μετάφραση) με τιμή 2,68 ευρώ στο ιταλικό άμαζον και 6,14 δολαριάκια στο αμερικάνικο. Τελικά θεωρούν ότι ό,τι είναι ψηφιακό δεν απαιτεί τον ποιοτικό έλεγχο του τυπωμένου;

Η κριτική καταλήγει με το αισιόδοξο,για εμάς, μήνυμα:

_I libri si traducono da soli e i risultati sono questi. Amici traduttori, state tranquilli, siete e restate insostituibili._
*Τα βιβλία μεταφράζονται μόνα τους και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα. Φίλοι μεταφραστές, μείνετε ήσυχοι. Είστε και θα παραμείνετε αναντικατάστατοι.*

Έδιτ: Για να καταλάβετε ότι όλα αυτά τα ψηφιακά είναι -θου κύριε- του διαβόλου πράματα, προσέξτε ότι είναι το 666ο νήμα του sharing and bonding. Τυχαίο;; :cheek: :twit: :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

Ιταλοί αμαζονόπληκτοι said:


> *Τα βιβλία μεταφράζονται μόνα τους και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα. Φίλοι μεταφραστές, μείνετε ήσυχοι. Είστε και θα παραμείνετε αναντικατάστατοι.*


... είπε εκείνος, και γελώντας σαρδόνεια πάτησε το κουμπί που ενεργοποίησε τον *Αυτόματο Ρομποτικό Μεταφραστή με Βάση την Οικουμενικά Παγκόσμια Καθολική Μνήμη Όλων των Κειμένων, Παρελθόντων, Παρόντων και Μελλόντων*. Τα φώτα σε όλη την υδρόγειο αναβόσβησαν για μια στιγμή και στην τεράστια οθόνη 45 ιντσών απέναντί του άρχισαν να κατεβαίνουν με ιλιγγιώδη ρυθμό σελίδες από την Ιλιάδα, μεταφρασμένες σε όλες τις γλώσσες του κόσμου, ζωντανές και νεκρές...


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

Ο τίτλος όντως, κι εμένα με παρέπεμψε στη χτεσινή συζήτηση περί συνόψεων. Όμως χτες που το διάβασα μου φάνηκε ότι το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου ήταν ολίγον εκτός θέματος, δηλαδή αναφέρεται πολύ λίγο στο ιντερνέτ και πιο πολύ στις απλήρωτες μαθητείες που είναι ένα ζήτημα που απασχολεί το ΗΒ, αλλά δεν έχει σχεση με το διαδίκτυο, οπότε πήγα στη συνέντευξη που παραπέμπει για περισσότερα:
Jaron Lanier: The Internet destroyed the middle class
Η οποία αναφέρει μερικά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα, αλλά με απογοήτευσε ελαφρώς. Ναι, η Κόντακ είχε 140.000 υπαλλήλους, αλλά την εποχή που μεσουρανούσε η Κόντακ δεν υπήρχαν κινητά τηλέφωνα και μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι σήμερα η Νόκια έχει 100.000 υπαλλήλους που δεν τους είχε τη δεκαετία του '60. 
Στους κλάδους που ασχολούνται με το γράψιμο, που αναφέρει το αρχικό άρθρο, το ότι υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός που κατεβάζει τις αμοιβές οφείλεται στο ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που μπορούν να γράψουν ένα άρθρο, και το κάνουν για χόμπι. Αυτό είναι το αναπόφευκτο αποτέλεσμα της παιδείας. Και δεν είναι και τόσο νέο φαινόμενο. 
Παλιότερα που έκανα ένα φεγγάρι στα ΜΜΕ διαπίστωσα ότι στην Ελλάδα ήταν γενικευμένο φαινόμενο να εργάζονται στις εφημερίδες και την τηλεόραση νέοι άνθρωποι που πληρώνονταν περιστασιακά, ήταν ευτυχείς που έβλεπαν το όνομά τους τυπωμένο και τους φούσκωναν τα μυαλά με ιδέες ότι θα γίνουν διάσημοι μια μέρα. Οι πιο πολλοί δούλευαν με αυτό τον τρόπο όσο οι γονείς τούς συντηρούσαν κι όσο δεν είχαν ευθύνες. Όταν πλησίαζαν τα 30 το έπαιρναν απόφαση ότι χρειάζονταν μια σταθερή δουλειά και άφηναν τα ΜΜΕ. 
Δυστυχώς πρέπει να σταματήσω εδώ, αλλά θα επανέρθω.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... είπε εκείνος, και γελώντας σαρδόνεια πάτησε το κουμπί που ενεργοποίησε τον *Αυτόματο Ρομποτικό Μεταφραστή με Βάση την Οικουμενικά Παγκόσμια Καθολική Μνήμη Όλων των Κειμένων, Παρελθόντων, Παρόντων και Μελλόντων*. Τα φώτα σε όλη την υδρόγειο αναβόσβησαν για μια στιγμή και στην τεράστια οθόνη 45 ιντσών απέναντί του άρχισαν να κατεβαίνουν με ιλιγγιώδη ρυθμό σελίδες από την Ιλιάδα, μεταφρασμένες σε όλες τις γλώσσες του κόσμου, ζωντανές και νεκρές...



Ααααα! Βοήθειααα! :scared: mg:


----------

